# Express Barista's Gauge going haywire



## AiurelBetonel (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I recently bought a Sage Barista Express and the gauge goes a bit crazy when I do single shots, I'd like to understand if this is an issue on my end or if I should send it in service. I will attach a video. I understand that the gauge can go too low or too high due to various factors, but here the gauge goes very low then suddenly very high and stays there, or see when I try again, the gauge is even "funnier". I've tried multiple times with different types of coffee, different amounts or tamping

This is very noticeable for the single shot, less for the double shot filters.

Other details:

I used a single shot non-pressurized filter.

The extraction is watery because it already ran once (and the result is the same, the first time, the second or third time)

P.S. first time here, please let me know if I should supply more info

/monthly_2020_04/video.mp4.f858f41b346e1af32cabaadee8f844b9.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment video.mp4


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Looks like a blockage of some kind as the pressure increases and the flow drops? 
Was this a new machine? If so how old and how often have you descaled/what water are you using?


----------



## AiurelBetonel (Apr 14, 2020)

@TomHughes Thanks for the quick reply! The machine is new, have used it several times so far. So I have not descaled it since it has not been necessary yet, and I have been using filtered water with the Britta Filter


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Is this unusual for a BE? It looks pretty much what I would expect...low pressure preinfusion then shot at full Bar?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MWJB said:


> Is this unusual for a BE? It looks pretty much what I would expect...low pressure preinfusion then shot at full Bar?


 I would have said the same but the flow seems to drop when the pressure ramps? 
scratch that I can't see properly.

personally I think the BE pressure gauge is rubbish. No wonder they got rid of it on the pro


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

TomHughes said:


> I would have said the same but the flow seems to drop when the pressure ramps?


 It could be due to puck erosion? At the PI stage the coffee will be more of a honeycomb, because a 5th of it is now missing (went into the first brewed cup that we don't see), as pressure ramps up it could be compressing the puck & slowing flow?

@AiurelBetonel it might be better to see a shot in action with a fresh dose & scales under the cup.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MWJB said:


> It could be due to puck erosion? At the PI stage the coffee will be more of a honeycomb, because a 5th of it is now missing (went into the first brewed cup that we don't see), as pressure ramps up it could be compressing the puck & slowing flow?
> 
> @AiurelBetonel it might be better to see a shot in action with a fresh dose & scales under the cup.


 I didn't even know that was a thing!
What causes that? too find a grind?
I sometimes find with mine that it starts to pour during pre-infusion but then seems to stall and slow down to a drip.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

TomHughes said:


> I didn't even know that was a thing!
> What causes that? too find a grind?
> I sometimes find with mine that it starts to pour during pre-infusion but then seems to stall and slow down to a drip.


 Coffee grinds are like little bits of honeycomb, plugged with ...coffee goo?

We melt the goo out with hot water, leaving a more porous bed.

Early pour during PI might be water passing through the cracks between the grinds more easily, then the pressure clamps down, closing those gaps...until the end of the shot where erosion opens up more paths & flow can speed up again (theoretically).


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MWJB said:


> Coffee grinds are like little bits of honeycomb, plugged with ...coffee goo?
> 
> We melt the goo out with hot water, leaving a more porous bed.
> 
> Early pour during PI might be water passing through the cracks between the grinds more easily, then the pressure clamps down, closing those gaps...until the end of the shot where erosion opens up more paths & flow can speed up again (theoretically).


 Thanks, is that a normal occurance or does it indicate issues with the grind? 
I ask specifically because I notice it only with my mignon when I am single dosing, which I *believe* leads to more irregularity in the grind sizes?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It's normal.

When we talk about getting a 20% extraction yield, that means we dissolved 20% (4g of a 20g dose) into the cup, leaving that honeycomb structure largely unplugged.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MWJB said:


> It's normal.
> 
> When we talk about getting a 20% extraction yield, that means we dissolved 20% (4g of a 20g dose) into the cup, leaving that honeycomb structure largely unplugged.


 Thanks. 
If it's resulting in a stalling shot and very slow extraction would the best bet to be a slightly coaser grind?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

TomHughes said:


> Thanks.
> If it's resulting in a stalling shot and very slow extraction would the best bet to be a slightly coaser grind?


 If the extraction tastes flat, charred, with powdery mouthfeel, then yes going coarser could work (unless it brings sourness/tartness). Shot time is a poor indicator of extraction though & some beans just take longer to brew.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MWJB said:


> If the extraction tastes flat, charred, with powdery mouthfeel, then yes going coarser could work (unless it brings sourness/tartness). Shot time is a poor indicator of extraction though & some beans just take longer to brew.


 Thanks. Most of my shots run from 35-45 seconds with a 1:2 ratio and I'm happy with the taste!


----------



## AiurelBetonel (Apr 14, 2020)

Wow did not expect so much feedback in such a short time, thank you so much!

@TomHughes Curious, is that 35-45 seconds with preinfusion or of the actual extraction?

@MWJB Ok, I will do another video of a clean shot tomorrow + using a scale.

Let me know if I should include anything else in the video(s).

Most importantly, I'm trying to figure out if this machine might be faulty as I am soon running out of time to ask for a replacement.

Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

AiurelBetonel said:


> Wow did not expect so much feedback in such a short time, thank you so much!
> 
> @TomHughes Curious, is that 35-45 seconds with preinfusion or of the actual extraction?
> 
> ...


 With pre-infusion. Mine just keeps counting. 
I've always preferred a longer slower extraction. I can't stand the taste of something sour and under-extracted.


----------

